# A couple drawing projects I'm working on



## Battou (Dec 22, 2009)

Works in progress so....


----------



## Battou (Dec 27, 2009)

I have several unfinished works in progress. Those first two drawings have been put on the back burner for a wile in favor of the FAC mascot and logo redesign. These two are Sakura Haruno and Hinata Hyuga from the amime Naruto.

Works in progress so....

Fanart Central is looking to revamp their mascot and we are throwing around some ideas.

The original mascot design seen below lasted from 2004 to 2007 and can be seen here

in 2007 the current mascot design was introduced seen here

The other night I came up with this preliminary concept work





bigger here

and here is an incomplete logo design concept I threw together before leaving for works last night




bigger here


----------



## eclecticguy (Jan 4, 2010)

The cat logo-design concept is very cool imo.


----------

